# I can’t install i3 on acer intel laptop. (Framebuffer specify BusID) or (No screen found error)



## Yourewrongandmad (Jan 6, 2020)

Can someone for the love of FREEBSD representation against Linux users please walk me through this?

right from a fresh install:

Login: root
pkg update
pkg upgrade
pkg install xorg
pkg install i3 i3status i3lock dmenu

then what?

I’ve tried following this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-install-i3.62305/


And I’ve tried following this:
Framebuffer error


and nothing absolutely works. I either get a framebuffer please specify bus ids error or I get no screen found error.

Can someone please list step by step what is necessary for me to go in order to have a fresh freebsd i3 install on an Acer Laptop with an Intel hardware.

Manufacturer: Acer
Laptop : Aspire One 1-431
CPU: Intel Celeron CPU N3060
CPU Speed: 1.60GHz


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 6, 2020)

You need to setup your Intel Graphics adapter for modesetting.


			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
		

*Example Configuration For Post Broadwell System*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

Yep, you need to configure Xorg first. Get that working, then look at adding a DE or WM.


----------



## Yourewrongandmad (Jan 8, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Yep, you need to configure Xorg first. Get that working, then look at adding a DE or WM.



I have been working on Xorg and there is always an error on xorg.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2020)

Yourewrongandmad said:


> I have been working on Xorg and there is always an error on xorg.


Until you can get that resolved it's futile to try to run a DE/WM on top of it. Adding a DE or WM isn't magically going to make Xorg work. 

When you build a house you need to put down a good foundation first, then build the house on top of that foundation. If you have no foundation you can still build a house but the house is going to sink and collapse.

Install misc/pastebinit. Then run `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`. Post the resulting URL here so we can have a look at your logs.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Mate

i see you have login: root

are you logging in as root because thats a really, really bad idea

this is what i do to install i3 on my macbook air 2011
which also uses intel

You set up may be different so double check the packages are correct for your setup

switch to root with sudo 


```
sudo su
```

or if you are using doas switch to root


```
doas su
```

commands prefixed with # should be run as root
command that arent prefixed with # should be run as the normal user account

install xorg and other packages


```
# pkg install xorg xinit xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-synaptics \
libva-intel-driver drm-stable-kmod libva-utils
```

edit you /etc/rc.conf file

im using i915kms.ko you may require a different driver


```
# vi /etc/rc.conf
```

then add the code below to /etc/rc.conf
for the driver hald and dbus


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```

install i3wm and rofi launcher


```
# pkg install i3 i3lock i3status rofi
```

copy default xinitrc to ~/.xinitrx


```
cp /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc
```

edit ~/.xinitrc


```
vi ~/.xinitrc
```

add the following code


```
exec /usr/local/bin/i3
```

create the dbus-uuidgen


```
# dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id
```

create the a fonts.conf at the following location

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/fonts.conf


```
# vi /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/fonts.conf
```

and add the following code


```
Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "freetype"
EndSection
```

You will need to double check the correct packages for your set up

See if that works for you


----------

